# Abbuchungen der Fa. Q-Lay



## sirac (18 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
habe mich extra registriert in diesem Forum, weil ich unbedingt Hilfe brauche.
Folgender Sachverhalt.
Habe einen W-Lan-Anschluß eingerichtet, damit meine 12-jährige Tochter auch ins Net kann. Habe ihr da auch bisher absolut(wahrscheinlich zu blauäugig) vertraut.
Jedenfalls hatte ich in den letzten drei Wochen Abbuchungen der Fa. Q-Lay in Höhe von ca. 3.000 Euro von meinen Konten.
Und iwe ich jetzt herausgefunden habe, hat mein Fräulein Tochter wohl mit einer oder mehreren Freundinnen Cam-Seiten im Net besucht und das stundenlang täglich. Demzufolge ist es möglich, dass die Abbuchungen wohl zu Recht gemacht sein könnten. 
Nur, kann es sein, dass jemand ohne eine Prüfung der Altersfreigabe(oder vielleicht hat sie einfach meinen Pass aus dem Portemonnaie entwendet?) mit dem Wissen der Bankverbindung eine Debitoren-Nr. bei dieser Fa. beantragt und so einfach freigeschaltet wird für diesen Service?
Was passiert, wenn ich diese 3.000 Euro zurückbuche?
Ich beabsichtige auf keinen Fall, meine Tochter da in einen Gerichtsprozess zu ziehen oder zur Polizei zu schleifen, um da eine Aussage zu tätigen.
Schlimm genug, dass diese mit 12 so frühreif ist, dass es leider an mir-was ich zu meiner Schande gestehen muß-vorübergegangen ist. Aber alles weiter, was folgen kann, möchte ich ihr ersparen.
Ich selber für meinen Teil würde mich erne mit diesen [.......] Geschäftemachern anlegen. Und hoffentlich sperren diese dann auch von meiner Ip-Nr. oder Adresse den Zugang zu diesen Seiten.
Hata jemand Erfahrung damit, was ich da machen kann?
Wäre einem gutem Rat sehr verbunden

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Fa. Q-Lay*

Es darf dir öffentlich nichts geraten werden, was durch das Rechtsberatungsgesetz verboten ist. Aber - wenn du die 3000 €uronen zurück buchst, dann passiert dir nichts, da das ja dein Konto ist und niemand außer dir oder (wahrscheinl. deiner Frau) für Abbuchungen eine Einzugsermächtigung erteilen kann. Also ab zur Bank und die notwendigen Schritten einleiten. Außerdem - wenn der vorgetragene Sachverhalt stimmt und deine 12jährige Tochter tatsächlich für das Problem verantwortlich ist, dann hat der Anbieter zweifelsfrei das Nachsehen. Er wäre damit einem Irrtum bei der Vertragsbindung erlegen und der Vertrag damit ungültig. Pech für ihn, dass er keine hinreichenden Plausibilitätsprüfungen vornimmt. Thema Polizei - vergiss es! Im Zweifelsfall hättest du einen Rechtfertigungsgrund und deine Tochter (mit 12 Jahren) ist strafunmündig; außerdem ist die Klärung ziviler Angelegenheiten nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Fa. Q-Lay*



sirac schrieb:


> Ich beabsichtige auf keinen Fall, meine Tochter da in einen Gerichtsprozess zu ziehen oder zur Polizei zu schleifen, um da eine Aussage zu tätigen. Schlimm genug, dass diese mit 12 so frühreif ist, dass es leider an mir-was ich zu meiner Schande gestehen muß-vorübergegangen ist.


Sowohl das Verhalten der Tochter als auch Deine Reaktion bewegen sich im Rahmen des Normalen. Ich erzähle gerne die Geschichte von meiner ersten Dialerrecherche, als ich an einem Sonntag nachmittag bei der streng katholischen Familie auf dem Rechner des 13-jährigen Ministranten, der ja "gar nichts geklickt" hatte nicht nur die Googleseite mit dem schlimmen Suchbegriff rekonstruierte  sondern auch die angeklickten Fundstellen. Auch wenn ich das abbrach, so schnell es ging - das Schweigen im Zimmer war so eisig, dass ich froh war, die Familiendiskussion hinterher nicht mitgekriegt zu haben.


----------



## johinos (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Fa. Q-Lay*

Reducals Text ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen - wenn es Probleme gibt, einfach hier nochmal melden.

Aber es wird hier wieder deutlich: Computer hinstellen, Internet einstöpseln und surfen lassen ist zuwenig. Kleine Druckbetankung vorher tut nicht nur den Kiddies gut:
www.internauten.de
www.internet-abc.de
www.klicksafe.de
www.bsi-fuer-buerger.de
www.kopien-brauchen-originale.de
www.polizei-beratung.de/vorbeugung/gefahren_im_internet


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Fa. Q-Lay*

 Hier  gabs bereits mal etwas über das genannte "Unternehmen".


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Fa. Q-Lay*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich erzähle gerne die Geschichte von meiner ersten Dialerrecherche, als ich an einem Sonntag nachmittag bei der streng katholischen Familie auf dem Rechner des 13-jährigen Ministranten, der ja "gar nichts geklickt" hatte nicht nur die Googleseite mit dem schlimmen Suchbegriff rekonstruierte  sondern auch die angeklickten Fundstellen. Auch wenn ich das abbrach, so schnell es ging - das Schweigen im Zimmer war so eisig, dass ich froh war, die Familiendiskussion hinterher nicht mitgekriegt zu haben.


Das erzählst du nicht nur gerne, sondern auch sehr nett - sehr schön fomuliert. :-D


----------



## johinos (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Fa. Q-Lay*

Weiß jemand, was da passiert ist?

Heute unter www.polizei-beratung.de/vorbeugung/gefahren_im_internet/gratisdienste :

_Fehler!!
Sie haben keine Berechtigung für diesen Menüpunkt_

Vor kurzem stand da noch, [......]

_Passage wegen rechtlicher Unsicherheiten gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abbuchungen der Fa. Q-Lay*



johinos schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was da passiert ist?



http://www.polizei-beratung.de/vorbeugung/gefahren_im_internet/
Der Unterpunkt " Gratisdienste"   ist  im  Menu  nicht mehr vorhanden 
Auskunft darüber können wohl nur die Betreiber geben
http://www.polizei-beratung.de/impressum/#content

Spekulation: Ärger wegen  unerlaubter Rechtsberatung oder es hat jemand 
Einspruch  aus  der Liste der  "vermeintlichen Gratisdienste" erhoben?


----------

